#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Vientiane riverfront renovation

## skyywalker

Any idea when the massive renovation project on the river in Vientiane is scheduled to be completed?

----------

